# Pumpkin Creep



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Heres a Video of my new prop for last Halloween the Pumpkin Creep.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Jan 19, 2008)

What a fabulous prop!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG THAT IS JUST FANTASTIC!! I WANT ONE!! WOW, i love it love it. Great job.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

You HAVE to post a how to. I love love love it. PLEASE!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow!!!!!!!!!! That's AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Fantastic, very nice!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah...what they said.

WOW!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very cool.
Would love to see the complete build.
Well done.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

REALLY Nice!! Would love to see how it works! Amazing!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice prop! Do you have any pics of the actual mechanism? I like the idea of using the 4 bar mech horizontal instead of vertical!


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow is all I can say. You are a master craftsman.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

That rocks! Incredible movement, just incredible.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

excellant job!!!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Wicked. That thing kicks ass.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I love how many movements you achieved. Sweet prop!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

So cool. Did anyone wet their pants?


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Scareme, as a matter of fact one TOT did, I felt bad at first but then I just had to giggle inside, thinking of the horror I made with my two hands....IS THAT WRONG? Thank you everyone, I was asked to make one for a Pro haunt so I will take pics and do a build for this forum as I go.


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

I love how the arms swing out to grab! So scary! :jol:


----------



## Madame Turlock (Jan 19, 2008)

> as a matter of fact one TOT did, I felt bad at first but then I just had to giggle inside, thinking of the horror I made with my two hands....IS THAT WRONG?


So will you be handing out huggies next year? I suppose giggling inside is O.K., but if you were like me you couldn't hold the giggles inside. Am I evil?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW !!!! Woody he is GREAT! Every haunter will want one. I DO !!!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Simply amazing!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

That is amazing! I want one, I want one!! The arms reaching out is the best part although the head following and watching you would definitely scare the daylights out of someone. 

A how-to would be sweet! That thing rocks!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow!!!! nice so can i stand in line for one


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That is just off the hook wicked. You could sell those. The arms are wicked scary and I love how you made the jawless "half-skull" look with a pumpkin. And great sound too. I love it.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Credit has to go to Rob of Skullandbone he came up with the Pumpkin Creep, but his is a static prop, and all I did was take his vision and make it move a little. Thanks again Rob.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice!! If you get a chance.. I'd love to see the creep in night setting.. dark to see just how it looks at night ya know? Great job.. everyone is making me have to itch a little harder on my own projects.. hehe good motivation if I've ever seen it..


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very cool. I like what you did with the motion sensors. Great job.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

WOW! That guy ROCKS! Of course you do realise I'm sending you my dry cleaning bill for my pants.........


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Very Nice....I too would love that one.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

First let me pick my jaw up off the floor!!!!

That is one AWESOME prop!!! Kudos!!!!! A how-to for dummies would be great, --- unless you would accept payment for one!!!  wink wink!!!! That would be the sickest thing this town has ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A must have!!!! :devil:


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

That thing is AWESOME!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Very cool prop, and design!


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

thats awesome. I assume you will dress it up? Distressed dirty cloth with some black would look cool...


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

That is way too cool!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That is just the coolest thing .
Yes a night shot would be very interesting
A how to indeed ...I might even take a shot at that
Is the sound from the prop or just in the video? prob a dumb question
Really Really Great


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Very cool!!!


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

> That is just the coolest thing .
> Yes a night shot would be very interesting
> A how to indeed ...I might even take a shot at that
> Is the sound from the prop or just in the video? prob a dumb question
> Really Really Great


Lilly the sound is coming from a hacked MP3 player and the speaker is in the chest cavity of the prop, and remember there is no dumb questions.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok does that auto reset or do you have to do a switch for that?

approx cost to make...? just wondering if I can afford to do something like that.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

oh my god that kicks so much ass!i did not see those arms coming! I must have it i must!!if i weren't electronically challenged in the extreme I'd try (and fail) to make one like that.I bet that prop would get press coverage.I'm hard to scare and that really suprised me!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

truly great! really awesome!!!


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job that will get them running


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

With all the new threads on Pumkin Creeps coming about, I thought I'd bring this one "back from the dead"!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Thanks Moondog for the resurrection, I found this thread when everyone started posting about "Pumpkincreeps" and I had no idea what that was. It took me awhile to find this thread, so thanks for bringing it back to life. This is one fantastic prop and his long creepy arms, and with his long creepy fingers...and his creepy pumpkin half face...very scary guy. I can see some little TOT's dropping their candy bags and running for their lives! Deathmaster sure did a first rate job on this scaracter.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I realize this is an old thread but I can't help but keep it going. I think this is an absolutely wonderful motion prop. Those hands are very creepy. Really nice concept Death Master! Damn, I really want one.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Really, Really Cool!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Holy Excrement! We have just seen the new Pneumatic zombie. If you are so kind as to post a how to, this will be the very next prop that I will build. I cannot think of a word to describe how much I LOVE this prop. I would buy this thing in a second if it was available. Super cool prop. Amazing work on this....just WOW!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

This is and always has been one of my most favorite props! Every time I watch it I can imagine people screaming when it pops up and when those arms go up, people are running for their lives ha, ha!! I never get tired of watching it! The head turning would completely freak everyone out. No one wants to have something watching them like that. I love this prop.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

OMG!!!!! That is awesome!!!!


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

wow..my hauted tree seems rather like a toy against this one..wish I was somewhat able to make something like this...mine does not move


----------



## airplnmdls (May 25, 2012)

I'm still wanting to see a how-to on this! Please please please!!???!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

THat is awesome!!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

So that thing's head follows you wherever you walk?? WOW! Very impressive and scary.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

airplnmdls said:


> I'm still wanting to see a how-to on this! Please please please!!???!


A buddy and I built one similar. I built the mechanism and my buddy is doing all of the detail work. The only thing left is trying to figure out the head mounting. I used an 1 1/4 bore by 15" stroke for the cylinder, but I think we are going to swap out the cylinder for a 2'' bore by 15" stroke cylinder.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=31107


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:CJD you are amazing for figuring out the mechanics of the beast! His look and aesthetic is amazing....but only in as much as he operates as he is suppose to. You are incredible and AWESOME with your build knowledge! Thanks!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't know how I never post on your thread. Your Pumpkin Creep is fantastic. I love the look and the arms/hands and head movement are wonderful.


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

Love the movement


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

OMG!....im gobsmacked!...thats one fantastic looking prop...


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

EPICCCCCCCCCC!
this is the BEST prop i've ever seen. It beats the big nasties at transworld because they're too slow. yours has EVERYTHING. 
I have soooo many scenarios in my head of how it would fit in my haunt....... OMGBRAINOVERLOAD.....GOING....TO.....EXPLODE!!!!
Need. How-to. Now. 
please?
or a video.
or an anecdote recalling all the TOTs you've made pee with it.
or a limerick?
anything?
please?!
dar. 
<3


----------

